# Help!!! Schwinn Built LaSalle MotorBike?



## carlitos60 (May 14, 2013)

Fellow CABE guy!

I Bought this Bike, although It has not Arrived Yet!

I know that Someone has Info on that Brand and Look!!!!


Schwinn Built LaSalle MotorBike?








.

I will be Thankful for Any Info!


----------



## bricycle (May 14, 2013)

Looks more like a Mead...


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 14, 2013)

Great bike, It might be a little newer like 34ish and it is Schwinn because Meade used a different fork. I have a Admiral that is close to what you have and it I believe is a 34. One way to tell is to pull the crank when you get it.


----------



## carlitos60 (May 14, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Great bike, It might be a little newer like 34ish and it is Schwinn because Meade used a different fork. I have a Admiral that is close to what you have and it I believe is a 34. One way to tell is to pull the crank when you get it.




Thanks Rusty, I did read about the Admiral and Liberty, but it did not mentioned LaSalle on that page.  It was a 1923 Chicago cycle co. Book.

Someone has to have one or know something else!

I can't wait to get it!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 14, 2013)

I ran into a similar results trying to date my bike. Schwinn has built this basic bike from the late teens to about 1935ish. I'm still not for sure what year my bike is but it had a 34 date coded crank in it designed for a 28" wheel bike. Wood clad wheels would be correct but my bike has a Model A hub which I though was earlier but I guess they didn't stop making them and putting them on bikes for awhile.


----------

